# What pedals



## xxmimixx (1 Nov 2012)

I will get my cyclocross delivered soon and not sure it to get keo or spd's

What are the opinions?

Thanks


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Nov 2012)

I'd say platform without the toe clip and say bye to to all the faffing trying to get your foot in the sodding thing. contrary to popular belief, you don't _need_ to be 'attached'.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

Spd's for me, same as my road bike  
In fact I have some new ones to fit later, the current ones have been on for 3 years and used in all weather.


----------



## Pottsy (1 Nov 2012)

Time ATAC. Great in the mud, lots of float, various options (cost, materials, weight).


----------



## VamP (1 Nov 2012)

Eggbeaters. Same reasons as Pottsy gave for the ATAC. Have three sets, including one very scrummy titanium one.


----------



## Lee_M (1 Nov 2012)

I have both sorts of pedals on my bikes so I can actually talk from a position of knowledge

I love my KEO's - much better than SPD's as pedals but I wouldnt want to run in them, so would suggest SPDs for a cyclocross bike.

I disagree with MV though, clips are much better than just platforms - was in Greece in september on a bike with just platforms - it was horrendous


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Nov 2012)

Lee_M said:


> ...
> I disagree with MV though, clips are much better than just platforms - was in Greece in september on a bike with just platforms - it was horrendous


 
I don't mean 'any' platform.. they've got to be up to task.


----------



## xxmimixx (1 Nov 2012)

thank you all for your replies.
Had never heard of Atac before but they seem pretty expensive for some reason so not sure about them
Definitely dont want platform. I feel more in tune with the bike when clipped in and can pedal more efficiently when clipped in too.
So Im inclined towards SPD's as being a CX bike, walking about with my shoes on etc etc, however as I also want to do duathlons so is there such a thing a running shoes that have clips (SPD's) or shall I make a trip to Dragon's Den 


btw are these ok http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67249


----------



## Howard (2 Nov 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> btw are these ok http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67249


 
They are fine. I have the XT version - clear mud quite well.

Ultimately if you are racing your CX bike in, er, CX races you want something that will clear mud. If you don't intend to run your CX bike in CX races or off road at all then the same rules apply for strictly on road bikes making Keo / SPD-SL / Speedplay an option.


----------



## xxmimixx (2 Nov 2012)

thanks Howard 
yes i do want to cx as well as road training. Thank you very much


----------



## xxmimixx (22 Nov 2012)

I went for white SPD's and the bike has arrived too so here it is


----------



## sean8997 (22 Nov 2012)

Lovely bike


----------



## Lee_M (22 Nov 2012)

why is it trying to mount a digger?


----------



## ballyharpat (29 Nov 2012)

eggbeaters if you can spend the dosh, otherwise m520's


----------



## xxmimixx (29 Nov 2012)

ballyharpat said:


> eggbeaters if you can spend the dosh, otherwise m520's


 

I got white 530's but barely visible in the pic


----------



## ballyharpat (29 Nov 2012)

The


xxmimixx said:


> I got white 530's but barely visible in the pic


They look sweet, must be new because when I was looking a few years ago, they weren't out...


----------



## User19783 (30 Nov 2012)

Time ATAC. Great in the mud, lots of float, various options (cost, materials, weight).
+1


----------

